# New from the PNW



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome...What hill are you riding?


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bluewood and White Pass. Hoping to do a couple days at 49° and Timberline.


----------



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

jrec87 said:


> Been wanting to snowboard for the last 5 years and finally got to it. Old dude at 31 and haven’t been since I was 10 so it’s been fun. We got 2 three day all inclusive passes to a couple local hills and been up three times so far. Got two more days coming this week. This is the best winter ever.
> 
> At this point I’m working on smoothing out turns and not sliding into them. Struggling going toe to heel edge. heel to toe edge is a breeze. And I just picked up a used board I can’t wait to try out. 2008 ride agenda 159 with RX bindings. Super stoked for the rest of the season.


Welcome, but Old Dude? That's debatable.. :grin:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

jrec87 said:


> Old dude at 31...


:laughat2: You kids are so funny sometimes. (And plenty of people on this forum can still say that to me, too!)


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hahaha. I know. I just feel a bit old after 6 hours of riding.


----------



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

jrec87 said:


> Hahaha. I know. I just feel a bit old after 6 hours of riding.


I remember my 1st time snowboarding very well. I was about your age, I was not very fit, and we went for a full day to get the most out of our lift ticket costs. It hurt so bad the next day I almost couldn't walk, and had to use the handrails on the stairs to ease my way along.


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

Haha. Yeah the first 2 says this season weren’t bad but this last one was torture the next day. My buddy and i did a circuit workout the day before. Big mistake because we worked hard with the instructor.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jrec87 said:


> Hahaha. I know. I just feel a bit old after 6 hours of riding.





caboholic said:


> I remember my 1st time snowboarding very well. I was about your age, I was not very fit, and we went for a full day to get the most out of our lift ticket costs. It hurt so bad the next day I almost couldn't walk, and had to use the handrails on the stairs to ease my way along.


Didn't set foot on a snowboard until I was 50! 58 now. After my first time out, aside from the hip pointer injury I acquired,.... my legs thighs & groin muscles hurt _sooooo_ freaking bad. I couldn't lift my legs to pit my pants on. I had to lay them on the floor & step into them!!  :rofl3: 



Kenai said:


> :laughat2: You kids are so funny sometimes. (*And plenty of people on this forum can still say that to me, too!*)


....and _DONT_ you furgit it sonny boy!!  :laugh: >


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh what I would give to be 31 again..............

I'd have 20 more years of riding under my belt.

DAMN!


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

That’s the plan! Ride to the grave.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jrec87 said:


> That’s the plan! Ride to the grave.


Funny you should say that. I was watching my longboarding videos and,...


----------

